# DNA Genetics' MysteryHazexL.A.Confidential



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 6, 2007)

This is like day 4 of veg. They are going to 12/12 in about a week. They are in a mix of promix and worm castings at the moment. Yesterday gave them a drink with a lil hygrozyme, liquid karma and sweet. This morning they showed the second set of leaves. I got these as a freebie from the doc.Pics were taken yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Wish me luck!


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 7, 2007)

Haha... You're at it again! :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 25, 2007)

These lil ladies are coming along great. As you can see one is double, maybe more, the size of the other. Beutiful, leathery leaves. Looks indica dominant to me. Any other opinions? Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 25, 2007)

another great grow in the makes if u ask me, and the strain should be quite delicious when its all said and done. keep up the good work. 

Fire it up 

KT


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 25, 2007)

Interesting strain looking forward to being able to watch this grow from beginning to end. If its anything like your last it should be great.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 31, 2007)

Coming along great. Beautiful plants though lil.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 31, 2007)

And I was so disappointed that you were breaking down for a while...... 

Glad to see you have more growing on! 

PB.......


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 31, 2007)

> Glad to see you have more growing on!


Lol...I might not even get to grow these all the way out. They were started when I found out I had to move.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 8, 2007)

My biggun is a male:doh:. Well, I guess I have that pollen i've been wanting. How does some MysteryHazexLA ConfidentialxWhiteWidow sound:hubba:?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 9, 2007)

absolutly amazing if u ask me, thats like mixing superman, spiderman, and batman all together, all kinds of kickarse


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

Heres my girl. I got lucky. One male, one female.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 18, 2007)

Im sorry but Im lost on your thread bombbudpuffa. Did you just skip most of the veg time? You said they were on veg day 4 and going into 12/12 in about a week. Is this just how you do it? Do you reveg then? Or is there another reason behind it? Ive always vegged mine 30-45 days and then flower am I just stupid and missing something? Just curious by no means am I tellin you how to grow.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

> Did you just skip most of the veg time?


Yes I did. These are a cross between a sativa and an indica dom so I didn't know what to expect. I asked the breeder and he recommended starting them from seed on 12/12 just in case. Just my luck, both plants are totally indica doms. I have a female and a male. I'm going to sex the female so I will have more of these beans so i'm not really worried about her size.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 18, 2007)

What are you going to name your new-found strain?  It's gotta be someone's screen name here at MP.

Keep up the tradition - Looks like the Stoney Bud strain will be promising to TBG.....

Just a thought...... 

PB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

> What are you going to name your new-found strain?


Dunno. When I stabilize my AfghanixPurpleWidow i'm going to name it The BG after TBG, speaking of TBG...lol.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

He was accidentally topped yesterday but he's growing like a weed:hubba:. Few more days and the white widow will be pregnant.


----------



## JeSus (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope there isnt underage sex going on here!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

> I hope there isnt underage sex going on here!


Nah but maybe a lil menage a trois.


----------



## jash (Sep 19, 2007)

glad to see that you started a new grow bomb


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 20, 2007)

> glad to see that you started a new grow bomb


Thanks but this grow is a month and a half in.


----------



## jash (Sep 20, 2007)

noticed yesterday...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 22, 2007)

Got my pollen!!! Sexed my white widow and this strain for some f2s:hubba:. The only problem i'm seeing is this is day 49 for the ww. Hope my beans have enough time to mature. Wish me luck.


----------



## jash (Sep 22, 2007)

good luck with the beans bomb


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 23, 2007)

This is how I collected it this time. Just plucked the pods and put them on foil on top of the fridge. They opened overnight(some did). Last pic is of white widow being pollenated. Sorry it's so fuzzy.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 23, 2007)

I pollenated her good. I plan on having lots of f2s from her:hubba:. She bushed out quick after the tie. I untied her today. Dusted her down with pollen...hope to get a few hundred beans.


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 24, 2007)

hey Bomb.....

Do you have to dust with pollen in order to lots of seeds? Or can you just put a male next to a female and every once in a while brush the females pistils with the males mature top just by bending it over and brushing it across the plant...know what i'm saying? 

I'm currently starting my own breeding experiment....it's Hawaiian Skunk (a naturally short rounded plant) X a Unknown Skunk Sativa (that grows super tall).....From what I've got I'm thinking the offspring will be medium height with a major skunk stone.....oh yah, the I've smoked the unknown Skunk Sativa and it is the absolute best UP cup of coffee day time smoke I've ever encountered----I used to smoke a few bong hits and then run on the treadmill.....it was really good for exercising........so.....it's going to be some good seeds.....

anyways.....nice one...I'll be tuning in...
Peace, 
Vito


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 24, 2007)

the plants are looking great BBD....good luck with the WW cross....those should have some nice offspring....

Vito:  using a brush is a method of pollinating that does not involve pollinating the whole plant....you use the brush to pollinate selected bud sites so you still get a good amount of seedless buds too....if you want more seeds either brush more small buds or brush a couple bigger ones....that's the way i make my seeds....i also harvest the buds when they are ready bud leave the seeded buds to make sure the beans mature....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 27, 2007)

My pregnant female:hubba:. Hopefully i'll get a large amount of beans from her.


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey BBP...  Are you planning on Inline breeding this to stablize the cross you are making??? do you go on any of the forums just for breeding of mj?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 29, 2007)

> Are you planning on Inline breeding this to stablize the cross you are making???


Not sure.





> do you go on any of the forums just for breeding of mj?


:confused2:...I don't know anything about mj. How about you...you frequent mj breeding forums?


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition (Sep 29, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Not sure.:confused2:...I don't know anything about mj. How about you...you frequent mj breeding forums?


 
LOL.... ok.... i was just wondering if you were looking for certain traits to isolate later on.. or if this was a smash and grab breeding attempt...


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 29, 2007)

hey Bomb......

I don't think you'll have a problem with the seeds not maturing because even though your plant is in day 40 of flower or whatever I'm pretty sure you can leave the plant long past its best picking date to make sure the seeds mature...the best pick date is just about trichomes and getting peak THC content...
PEace!
Vito


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 30, 2007)

> the best pick date is just about trichomes and getting peak THC content


I meant my white widow. This girl is going to have plenty of time to give me some seeds.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2007)

She's looking great. Threw in some pics of her beside a gal jug for scale. My baby is itty bitty.


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Oct 15, 2007)

lookin real real good BBP...


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 15, 2007)

BBP, nice little girl ya got there!!!  How much more time do you have?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 15, 2007)

I see your gonna be a dad of a few houndred......AGAIN!!! LOL that lil lady look nice. how long did you let the male mature be4 u pulled the pods off??? if i get a male outta my set i got goin i wanna do a cross.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone know how long you're supposed to leave the seeds on? Is there something you can look for to know you're done?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

> How much more time do you have?


I'm not exactly sure. These were test beans given to me as freebies. They are a sat/ind mix so I started them on 12/12 from seed just in case they were sat dom but they aren't.





> how long did you let the male mature be4 u pulled the pods off???


I let a few of them semi open and took them. They were all swolen. Got pollen from a lot of them but not most. Learning experience.





> Does anyone know how long you're supposed to leave the seeds on?


I take them anywhere from 4-6 weeks or longer.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2007)

*Everything is looking great BBP. :aok: I sure hope you have enough time for those beans to mature. Your cutting it short that's for sure.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice grow bombbud
puffa.
Gotta question did you use any additive to keep it that short or is it the pheno?


----------



## berserker (Oct 17, 2007)

I have got LA confidential x East coast diesel from DNA genetics growing right now.Your plants are looking good and I hope my LA looks that good.I'll be watching the end of this and the smoke report.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello, everyone. Just to clear up a few things. I started these on 12/12 from seed because they were test beans made from a sat and ind. I didn't know what to expect but knew I didn't want large plants so I went 12/12 from seed. Now, it took around 30 days for sex to show so thats why my plant isn't near done and at around 9 weeks.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 17, 2007)

she looks good man damn bomb!!!how tall is she???


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

> how tall is she???


TINY!!! About 10 inches. Thats why I sexed her so well cus i'm not getting much smoke from her.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 20, 2007)

Another stunning breed produced by the Sweet Cheeba Chiefa!!
How many strains have you started?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 20, 2007)

> How many strains have you started?


Do you mean for this grow?


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking good BBP.  How did I miss this plant starting at 12/12 from seed?

Only 10 inches?  Oh no!  Do you think sexing her caused her to stop growing, because she's making all those seeds?

I am doing a couple of plants 12/12 from the start, but I smoke way more bud than that.  Hmmmmmm.:joint4:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 20, 2007)

> Do you think sexing her caused her to stop growing, because she's making all those seeds?


No, I think it's short because it's indica dom and I started her from 12/12.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 20, 2007)

i have to say you put on a good show fam keep it coming


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

Coming along good. I'm going to give her one more strong dose of nutes then nothing but water and a few additives on out. She is getting VERY frosty:hubba:. Strong smell, kind of reminds me of blackberries but not exactly. 1st pic is a scale shot. 2nd pic is the very top of her...FROSTY:beatnik:.


----------



## 50bud (Oct 21, 2007)

As always lookin beautiful and tasty bbp.


----------



## jash (Oct 21, 2007)

very very nice bomb


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2007)

*Looking real nice BBP. Gotta love them strains that smell and taste like fruit. Tell ya mang we can't get enough of them.   Anyway everything is looking great as always. Keep up the great work. :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 22, 2007)

she seemed to EXPLODE in triches. This lil girl looks amazing:hubba:.


----------



## thestandard (Oct 22, 2007)

inspiring =D


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful, just plain beautiful. I hope my lady gets her freak on like that girl does, wow them trichs look nice and frosty. GREAT job BBP.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 23, 2007)

That lady is bling bling looks like she got crushed diamonds on her. You always keep ya ladies looking good bomb


----------



## j99jm (Oct 25, 2007)

I love watching your grows.  Teach me the ways of soil, brother!  I STRONGLY think you should try a hydro grow.  The outcome would be insane with how well you do with soil!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, If I got HALF that on all my plants combined I'd be happier than a pig in $hit!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2007)

* Dad gum!!!!*


----------



## j99jm (Oct 25, 2007)

Now if you want, I'll give you proper instructions for an easy aero grow.  

Even if it's a 2 plant 10-14 gallon system.  I'm telling you man, the growth with aero is insane!  Let me know


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2007)

> I'll give you proper instructions for an easy aero grow.


NOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRO...I tried twice and failed miserably...not to mention I hate dealing with all that water. Too clean for this country boy. I'll take pig **** over advanced nutrients(nothing against them) anytime.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 25, 2007)

*OMG, BBP, that lady is decked out!!!  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey bomb bear with me now im a lil high:48: for now on, ima call ALL plants started at 12/12 or no bigger then 2feet are gonna be called Pygmies 

So Bomb congrats again on your PPP (pregnant pygmy plant) i hope my pygmies look like that, they will be put into flower next week. Cant wait to see how thoses turn out


----------



## j99jm (Oct 25, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> NOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRONOHYDRO...I tried twice and failed miserably...not to mention I hate dealing with all that water. Too clean for this country boy. I'll take pig **** over advanced nutrients(nothing against them) anytime.



So I guess that's a no? lol I'm telling ya, aero is easy..  Let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2007)

> I'm telling ya, aero is easy


PM me the details...i'm always open to learning.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2007)

I tried this method called "rock nugz" where you cut off all the big fan leaves a couple of weeks before harvest and it's supposed to make your buds very hard. I figured it will only be a week or so before chop so what could it hurt? It's been about 5 days and the buds are HARD! They may have hardened without the hair cut though...who knows? She looks cool anyway:hubba:. This is one frosty girl...can't wait to smoke her.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 30, 2007)

i think ima have to try that1 good tip


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

hell yeah, good tip, iam definatly going to try that this grow


----------



## jash (Oct 31, 2007)

what a beauty:hubba: thanks for the tip,will try it!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 31, 2007)

Just remember everyone. You are not supposed to touch the fan leaves. I just didn't care what type results I got. If you do this make sure you have the same mind set because this may not work on every plant or, what I was expecting, it could stress your girl(s) and lower yield. Just something to consider.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 31, 2007)

hey what's up Bomb....

Hey, I've heard that if you know how to do it, you can prune the buds (actually cut nuggets off, yes) and create like a massive increase in harvest...... I think it might be the same principle as topping.  This technique is only for the very experienced or those that can afford to lose some nuggets to experimentation.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

bah no harm done, free weed anyway


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm glad she is finished. On to the dehydrator(sounds like a cartoon villian). Smells like dirt, very earthy smell with a slight skunky smell mixed in. I'm glad she's so lil she stinks bad.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

about an ounce  very niceeeee


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2007)

> about an ounce


I'm thinking more a half. I hope though.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

well one thing i noticed, pictures made things look different lol


----------



## stickytasticbud (Nov 2, 2007)

so whats your final opinion on the "hard nugs" technique? 

Do you have a website you read about it or anything? Jw cause it sounds interesting.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 2, 2007)

> so whats your final opinion on the "hard nugs" technique?


Hmmm...hard to tell with just 1 plant to play with but I doubt i'll do it again. Just going to do it like I usually do it from now on. I got the method from another forum...if I can find the link i'll pm you.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

pm me too lol


----------



## stickytasticbud (Nov 2, 2007)

sweet it just sounds interesting. I have 3 plants of the same strain growing and i might try it out on one of them if it looks promising at all and kinda see if there is a smoke difference or if it makes it denser without doing it.


----------

